# really big cat lastnite in north ga mtns



## 1222DANO

i was hunting lastnite i turned my dogs out and they kept trailing and trailing tree alittle then leave. they got 1.4 miles deep. i followed them until it was to steep and i had already walked .7 miles up a mtn. thought i would try to drive around. i got to the truck and decided to try and walk an old logging road back in an see if it was easier. it was some until i came to a steep hill. so i climbed up this steep hill on a road bed got to the top and two eyes was looking back at me. it was a huge bobcat almost the size of my blue heeler just an inch or two shorter smaller i bet it weighed 45 or 50 pounds standing on the bottom of a laurel bush. it snarled at me crooched down and slip into the woods. i thought it was a bobcat . its all it could be but it had a tail just like a mtn lion and was tannish like a lion.  i promise i saw this i'll take a ly detection test i was only 25 yards from it. beleive me my eyes didnt come off it. so do bobcats have tails or no. it used the tail to get down off the laurel. i've hunted my life around here and this happened lastnite. biggest cat i've ever saw i didn't get in till 530 this morning and tryed to sleep but its all i can think about.


----------



## jbird1

They're out there...no doubt about it.


----------



## kno3mike

What county was this in?...Rabun? White? Habersham?


----------



## 1222DANO

kno3mike said:


> What county was this in?...Rabun? White? Habersham?



lumpkin white county line is right in there.


----------



## doenightmare




----------



## Throwback

Imagine what you would have seen if you had went 1.6 miles deep and .9 miles up the mountain!

T


----------



## 1222DANO

ended up going even farther but i drove around just took me forever. then i ended up in a thicket full of hog sign. i thought this is one heck of nite a cat now i'm in a thicket bout to face off with a dang hog. i usually have a pistol but someone told me the single six could go off carrying it around like that cause of the safety totes the hammer to far off firing pin. its more dangerous without it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Id have shot it dead. Sounds like how a bobcat runs. Tree and go. Tree and go. A mountain lion may also. I've never ran one don't guess.


----------



## 1222DANO

i didn't have my pistol it was the only time this year i didn't. 
sorry the way the other sounded it comes off wrong.

we've ran them in the past once in a blue moon but i never got to see one. i had no clue they we're that big. i bet this thing would take down a deer no problem...


----------



## 1222DANO

would it be legal to shoot a cat after running it with dogs. i'm gonna go back during daylight with my dogs see if i can't kill it. where they treed was an oak with a crooked over limb kind of rotten but it looked like somewhere it might lay looking down the mtn. it could tell if anyone was around from that tree


----------



## Throwback

1222DANO said:


> would it be legal to shoot a cat after running it with dogs. i'm gonna go back during daylight with my dogs see if i can't kill it. where they treed was an oak with a crooked over limb kind of rotten but it looked like somewhere it might lay looking down the mtn. it could tell if anyone was around from that tree



Bobcat season does  not open until December 1

T


----------



## GA DAWG

Self defense. Pow!!!


----------



## 1222DANO

can you run bobcats during the day with dogs. i'm not to good a reader on the regs book everything so spread out in the book. they should really just show us a reg book with pictures of what not todo and what todo. thats why theres poaching we just look at the pictures.


----------



## NorthGA25

There are lions here in the mountains but u tell that to a game worden and they will call u a lier I have saw a black one I would call it a black panther but they say they don't exist around here either bull


----------



## fireretriever

Danno we have em down here. So it is possible that y'all have em too. We ran one three nights in a row before we finally got him to stick to a tree. We thought it was the runningest coon in the world. Took pics showed the warden and were told it was a bobcat. I know the difference but hey next time I'll bring out a body and show it to him. Then see what he says.


----------



## Throwback

NorthGA25 said:


> There are lions here in the mountains but u tell that to a game worden and they will call u a lier I have saw a black one I would call it a black panther but they say they don't exist around here either bull - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -




Potty mouth. 

T


----------



## Throwback

fireretriever said:


> Danno we have em down here. So it is possible that y'all have em too. We ran one three nights in a row before we finally got him to stick to a tree. We thought it was the runningest coon in the world. Took pics showed the warden and were told it was a bobcat. I know the difference but hey next time I'll bring out a body and show it to him. Then see what he says.



Was it black?

T


----------



## 1222DANO

it was tan like a mtn lion and had a tail it used. it was standing on the laurel bush. you know how the bigger ones crook over at the bottom so when he stepped down he put his tail down to help him slip off. i told someone today and they acted like i was an idiot and it was a bobcat. i actually thought it was a coyote but i turned my lite on it and thats when it snarled at me and slipped off. i was told someone has done killed two in ga and both them got in trouble by the dnr. these hogs,bear and now cats here in northeast ga are wiping out the coons,deer, and turkeys. i know what i saw. i've seen bobcats before and this could be one but it would be a freak for it to have a tail. i've hunted 5 of the biggest tracks of land around here and haven't saw hardly any deer sign or even small game. i hated to put it on here and get blasted about how crazy i was but now i know theres more than me thats had run ins with them. i'm gonna be on edge now for awhile i can still see that thing in my head showing its teeth to me. i had a stick in one hand and my pocket knife in the other all the way back out the woods.lol  
fire retreiver so it did stick to a tree i was wondering if it would ever stay i watched that show on tv. he runs them during the day thought i would try that see if i couldn't get it.


----------



## Nicodemus

1222DANO said:


> it was tan like a mtn lion and had a tail it used. it was standing on the laurel bush. you know how the bigger ones crook over at the bottom so when he stepped down he put his tail down to help him slip off. i told someone today and they acted like i was an idiot and it was a bobcat. i actually thought it was a coyote but i turned my lite on it and thats when it snarled at me and slipped off. i was told someone has done killed two in ga and both them got in trouble by the dnr. these hogs,bear and now cats here in northeast ga are wiping out the coons,deer, and turkeys. i know what i saw. i've seen bobcats before and this could be one but it would be a freak for it to have a tail. i've hunted 5 of the biggest tracks of land around here and haven't saw hardly any deer sign or even small game. i hated to put it on here and get blasted about how crazy i was but now i know theres more than me thats had run ins with them. i'm gonna be on edge now for awhile i can still see that thing in my head showing its teeth to me. i had a stick in one hand and my pocket knife in the other all the way back out the woods.lol
> fire retreiver so it did stick to a tree i was wondering if it would ever stay i watched that show on tv. he runs them during the day thought i would try that see if i couldn't get it.





Conspiracy? What kind, and for what purpose would such a thing serve?


----------



## 1222DANO

i think whats happened here is we've hunted the big game animals without managing the predators now nature is gotten pretty one sided and the predators are moving in. we'll probly end up swapping over to hunting more bears and hogs,coyotes,cats  in the future around here. i see more sign of them than anything. if we don't it'll go back to like it was in the 50's an there want be no deer here or turkeys. atleast thats what the ol timers told me was there wasn't any here back in the day.


----------



## 1222DANO

Nicodemus said:


> Forget I asked.



i deleted it people think i'm crazy.


----------



## Nicodemus

1222DANO said:


> i deleted it people think i'm crazy.





I deleted mine, where I quoted you.  

So people won`t think you`re crazy.


----------



## turkeykirk

1222DANO said:


> ended up going even farther but i drove around just took me forever. then i ended up in a thicket full of hog sign. i thought this is one heck of nite a cat now i'm in a thicket bout to face off with a dang hog. i usually have a pistol but someone told me the single six could go off carrying it around like that cause of the safety totes the hammer to far off firing pin. its more dangerous without it.



The new Single Sixes are safe to carry fully loaded. Some of the old ones were not. You needed to lower the hammer on an empty chamber to be safe. I have an old one. Ruger will fix your gun for free and return your original parts with the repaired gun.


----------



## 1222DANO

turkeykirk said:


> The new Single Sixes are safe to carry fully loaded. Some of the old ones were not. You needed to lower the hammer on an empty chamber to be safe. I have an old one. Ruger will fix your gun for free and return your original parts with the repaired gun.



thanks man i didn't know that i'm gonna send it in then. i was gonna get rid of it but then i thought i would feel responsiable or guilty if someone shot themselfs or something. i couldn't find another good carrying gun like that reasonable. guns are inflated right now didn't know what todo. so thanks


----------



## Hardwood

I've seen 2. One in Wilkes county and one in Cherokee. Don't give a snot what anybody says. There's a few out there.


----------



## GA DAWG

Id get Somethin little bigger than the single six. I've thought about it myself. As many bear as we have now. Say my half crazy dog trees a cub. I go to leash him and here comes mama. I may need something.


----------



## 1222DANO

ya i thought about that too ga dawg aren't we only allowed to carry number six shot or rim fire i don't know for sure now people got carry permits can have anything i guess don't know. i thought bigger gun too cause i was in that thicket where those hogs we're and i knew that 22 magnum wouldn't help none if i was to square off with hog unless i was right up on it.. then the bear and cats i really want to be able to carry a bigger gun. even with a 10.22 i wouldn't feel comfortable might just scare a big ol bear or make it mad even more. now that you mention the cub thing i haven't really thought about that scenario but that could get ugly fast. i really thought this cat was gonna attack me. like squaring off with a dog that acts like its gonna attack if you know that feeling thats exactly how it was but it turned and disappeared.


----------



## bfriendly

1222DANO said:


> ya i thought about that too ga dawg aren't we only allowed to carry number six shot or rim fire i don't know for sure now people got carry permits can have anything i guess don't know. i thought bigger gun too cause i was in that thicket where those hogs we're and i knew that 22 magnum wouldn't help none if i was to square off with hog unless i was right up on it.. then the bear and cats i really want to be able to carry a bigger gun. even with a 10.22 i wouldn't feel comfortable might just scare a big ol bear or make it mad even more. now that you mention the cub thing i haven't really thought about that scenario but that could get ugly fast. i really thought this cat was gonna attack me. like squaring off with a dog that acts like its gonna attack if you know that feeling thats exactly how it was but it turned and disappeared.



Great thread Dano!  Keep us posted whilst you get after that Cat!

A few things though............Yea, get a permit and carry your .44 or whatever. 
You go trying to put a leash on a Bear Cub just might get you in trouble and you may need a Big ole gun, but I'd bet even in that scenario, Momma gonna smell you and be GON!. 
There are so many bears and Pigs cause they are GONE when they smell you.......


----------



## GA DAWG

We where talking about leashing up dog if it had a cub treed then mama coming in. Not leashing a bear cub. Although Id Prolly try it


----------



## 1222DANO

i don't understand the carry permit. it doesn't do nothing just a gob of paperwork that no one needs. i thought my second amendment was the right to bear arms. it another pointless goverment program. i mean don't get me wrong i'm not against stricter gun laws but how does that help anything. don't we already do a background check before buying a gun. i have to get a hunters safety card to hunt and learn how to handle a gun but yet someone that just turned 18 never been around guns can just go buy and a 21 year old can buy a handgun without any classes what so ever. i beleive anyone that buys a gun at 18 should take rifle shotgun safety then 21 should have a handgun class. these kids just don't know the power of a gun except what they saw on movies and videogames. 
sorry to rant but it bothers me that i know kids that are 16 their parents don't trust them to go no where alone but in 2 years they can legally posses a gun without any education towards safety. scary.


----------



## 1222DANO

GA DAWG said:


> We where talking about leashing up dog if it had a cub treed then mama coming in. Not leashing a bear cub. Although Id Prolly try it



ya heck with the dog just trade the dog for the bear cub. but after feeding it for awhile i probly wanna trade back. don't know what they'd say if i took a cub to the rabies clinic


----------



## The mtn man

Danno, Your alright, keep us posted if you catch that big cat!We wanna see a picture of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

They are here.


----------



## JonathanG2013

You stated that this could be a bobcat. Here is a 52 pound bobcat that was shot in Wisconsin. http://www.skinnymoose.com/moosedro...-kitty-new-north-america-record-bobcat-taken/


----------



## 1222DANO

i asked a lady that lived up in that area and she said her neighbor put on facebook that she had a mtn lion standing in her backyard. just the other night. i'm sure theirs people i've told thats already been up in there trying to find it. mayb if they kill it we'll get to hear about it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Here's another.  Not in Ga though. Must be the cougar rut.

 October 1, 2013. It was a muggy night, approximately 75 degrees, not much air stirring. I was coon hunting in the Edmonton Kentucky area just after sundown. I had my two dogs Train, an all grand pup, and Trooper, a nice two year old dog I had just purchased. I unloaded the dogs, Trooper was the first one out of the dog box. He was excited and ready to hunt. I put tracking collars on the hounds, grabbed my ol single shot 22 rifle and began my journey to the woods. After about a two hundred yard walk to the corn field, I pointed Trooper and Train in the direction I wanted them to go and unsnapped them. I would say about 30 minutes passed by before I heard anything from the dogs. All I could hear was an owl hooting and the whistle of a Whip Poor Will in the distance. About that time Ol Trooper let out a deep bawl about 600 yards deep in the woods. Trooper was on the trail of a coon! I then began walking towards the dogs so that I could hear them better. I stopped after a few minutes to listen and heard Trooper let out a big locate bawl that rolled over into a steady chop. Trooper was treed! I anxiously walk toward the tree in anticipation. After about fifteen minutes of walking I hear Trooper pull off the tree and take out fast trailing for about 200 yards deeper and treed again! Something he has never done. I begin walking briskly through the corn fields to get closer, he is now about 500 yards from me. As I get closer, I can here Trooper treeing harder and harder. Trooper is treed on a big oak that sits on the edge of Little Barren River. Thank God he is on my side of the river. Visibility is low from the steam rising off the river, as I get closer I hear a cat hiss, Trooper has treed a bobcat I’m sure! I head in to the tree, as I approach from about forty yards I see the cat. His eyes look to be a good five to six inches apart. The cat was running and jumping all over the tree, the limbs on the big oak were swaying up and down as he leaped from branch to branch, hissing downward. As I got closer, it was obvious. This was no bobcat. Trooper had treed a species that according to the wildlife authorities in Kentucky, does not exist. Trooper had treed a Cougar! As I see the cat jumping and hissing, looking down at me, I have a cold chill run down my spine. I thought to myself, this cat is not scared, this cat is mad and about to jump out on me or my hound. I turn my light out and quickly back out of the woods calling Trooper off the tree. A night of coon hunting in the rolling hills of Kentucky that will never be forgotten.

__________________ Home of All Grand Performance and


----------



## Dana Young

I have saw two in the same area you are talking about DANO. one black and the other tawney color. also saw many tracks over the years that were way too big for bobcats


----------



## 1222DANO

Dana Young said:


> I have saw two in the same area you are talking about DANO. one black and the other tawney color. also saw many tracks over the years that were way too big for bobcats



dana young,
 glad i'm not the only one thats saw it.  as time goes on you kind of start to doubt yourself but i know what i saw and i lost sleep over it. i also think about all these local petting zoos and people that has things like this. they could get out and not tell no one. thats scary too as money gets tight.


----------



## GA DAWG

I don't really see how anybody can doubt a cougar being in north ga. We have no telling how many more ac than Fla does for habitat. Hundreds and hundreds of thousands of ac.


----------



## 1222DANO

GA DAWG said:


> I don't really see how anybody can doubt a cougar being in north ga. We have no telling how many more ac than Fla does for habitat. Hundreds and hundreds of thousands of ac.



thats right, too we're blessed with mtn land to bad its poorly managed and cared for. the country has placed all of its wealth in solely paper money and they have no need for common wealth. unless they can put a fence around it.


----------



## Georgia Terrapin

*They can't live here . . .*



GA DAWG said:


> I don't really see how anybody can doubt a cougar being in north ga. We have no telling how many more ac than Fla does for habitat. Hundreds and hundreds of thousands of ac.



Alligators can't live here, either, but they're in Smyrna year after year, in Rome, in Gainesville.  They live in SC,  NC and VA.  The police shot one near my neighborhood in Maryland (near Washington, D.C.) in the mid-1990s when it crawled out of the Potomac River onto a driveway.

But they can't possibly live here.


----------



## Throwback

GA DAWG said:


> I don't really see how anybody can doubt a cougar being in north ga. We have no telling how many more ac than Fla does for habitat. Hundreds and hundreds of thousands of ac.



most folks that say that are talking about BLACK panthers, not panthers in general. 

and "black panthers" are NOT black jaguars--they are black in color  mountain lions. 



T


----------



## Timber1

I was huntin crawdads for bass fishin in a small branch off Holly Creek way back up in a holler one mornin. Way back in the mountains. I was slippin along real quiet like an turnin over rocks real easy. Well boys I turned over this one rock and didnt hardly stir the mud any and I saw what I thought was a gator. Skeered me really bad an I fell backards on my behind. Turned out it was jist a big ol sallymander. I called Antyne when I got home an told him to pour out that batch of hootch..it wernt no account.


----------



## Bigtimber

1222DANO said:


> i was hunting lastnite i turned my dogs out and they kept trailing and trailing tree alittle then leave. they got 1.4 miles deep. i followed them until it was to steep and i had already walked .7 miles up a mtn. thought i would try to drive around. i got to the truck and decided to try and walk an old logging road back in an see if it was easier. it was some until i came to a steep hill. so i climbed up this steep hill on a road bed got to the top and two eyes was looking back at me. it was a huge bobcat almost the size of my blue heeler just an inch or two shorter smaller i bet it weighed 45 or 50 pounds standing on the bottom of a laurel bush. it snarled at me crooched down and slip into the woods. i thought it was a bobcat . its all it could be but it had a tail just like a mtn lion and was tannish like a lion.  i promise i saw this i'll take a ly detection test i was only 25 yards from it. beleive me my eyes didnt come off it. so do bobcats have tails or no. it used the tail to get down off the laurel. i've hunted my life around here and this happened lastnite. biggest cat i've ever saw i didn't get in till 530 this morning and tryed to sleep but its all i can think about.



Used the tail to get down off the laurel bush? What do you mean used the tail?


----------



## Throwback

Bigtimber said:


> Used the tail to get down off the laurel bush? What do you mean used the tail?



there you go questioning a perfectly good panther story. No No:

T


----------



## GA DAWG

Is this a cougar track??????


----------



## Throwback

GA DAWG said:


> Is this a cougar track??????



Why do you think it is and why?

T


----------



## GA DAWG

I was just wondering is all . Just seeing if any cat pros around knew if it was one or not


----------



## 1222DANO

bobcat ran over on duncan bridge around my house lastnite, cats must be moving in with the bears.


----------



## donald-f

Bigtimber said:


> Used the tail to get down off the laurel bush? What do you mean used the tail?



I want to know how any cat uses it's tail. I know a possum can hang from theirs, But what can a cat do with theirs.


----------



## birddog52

no looks like a big fox or coyotoe


----------



## birddog52

its headed that way now due to a lack of timber cutting on usfs lands. I see more bear& hog sign in the mountains  now than deer or turkeys


----------



## GA DAWG

birddog52 said:


> no looks like a big fox or coyotoe


What looks like a big fox or coyote?


----------



## goob

That is for sure NOT a fox or coyote track. It sure looks like a cat track to me.


----------



## 1222DANO

all i know is this cat used its tail. where it curls up at the end, and when it stepped down off the limb. when its back feet started to come off it put its tail down on the limb until its back feet got on the ground. it didnt make any sound when it climb down and went into the thicket.


----------



## smackdown51

I believe ya, I live in Dawsonville and yall can believe it or not, don't matter to me, I saw what I saw, on the side of the 53, it was huge, stood there long enough for me to get a real good look and even slow down a little bit before it went back up in the woods.


----------



## GA DAWG

smackdown51 said:


> I believe ya, I live in Dawsonville and yall can believe it or not, don't matter to me, I saw what I saw, on the side of the 53, it was huge, stood there long enough for me to get a real good look and even slow down a little bit before it went back up in the woods.


 I talked to another Feller that saw one up off 53 and sweetwater juno rd a few yr ago. Where you see one at?


----------



## 1222DANO

smackdown51 said:


> I believe ya, I live in Dawsonville and yall can believe it or not, don't matter to me, I saw what I saw, on the side of the 53, it was huge, stood there long enough for me to get a real good look and even slow down a little bit before it went back up in the woods.



when i started working in cummings about 10 years ago i had to be at work by 6a.m. so i left home about 5 or so.. i was still kind of asleep going down long branch but almost where those horses are a cat or whatever jumped right in front of my car. it went from white line to double yellow and was off the road in about two steps.  now i don't anything else that can do that. i didn't tell anyone at work cause they would have thought i was crazy but it really happened. 
i was coon hunting with the mans grandson up in suches up past where the ranger camp is.  we we're all standing there and all of a sudden it sounded like a woman being murdered right next to our trucks. we all looked at each other didn't no one let on any fear but needless to say when i asked if anyone wanted to get in the trucks and pull down some their wasn't anyone against it. even tho you can't do that while dogs are out trailing on a comp hunt. i got my hound back and so did everyone else and we only hunted about an hour. it freaked our cast out so bad didn't no one wanna turn back out in there and theirs plenty of places to turn loose but we ended up driving way back into town to turn loose again. i'll hunt anywhere doesn't bother me but if i have a feeling like its time togo


----------



## Throwback

What does a woman being murdered sound like? 

T


----------



## molon labe

donald-f said:


> I want to know how any cat uses it's tail. I know a possum can hang from theirs, But what can a cat do with theirs.



Well duh, he cant climb down out of a laurel bush!!


----------



## molon labe

I meant well duh, he can climb out of a laurel bush.


----------



## molon labe

Throwback said:


> What does a woman being murdered sound like?
> 
> T



all these panther and bobcat screams folks hear are nothing more than a red-fox. 

experts are now in agreement that the panthers in Georgia
carry a genetic trait that affects trail cameras or any cameras from taking a clear photo also. so now we know the reason ...


----------



## 1222DANO

molon labe said:


> all these panther and bobcat screams folks hear are nothing more than a red-fox.
> 
> experts are now in agreement that the panthers in Georgia
> carry a genetic trait that affects trail cameras or any cameras from taking a clear photo also. so now we know the reason ...



 if you tape a firecracker on a cats tail i'll garuntee you that you'll not see that cat unless it wants to be seen.. watch and see if these cats don't keep breeding up in these mtns and probly in about 5 to 10 years they'll be plenty of cats,bears,and hogs. i don't see the deer holding up for much longer our mtn population has dramatically reduced for some reason.

Throwback i'll have to get someone to show you its like on those 1950's films frankenstein or dracula where the woman screams. i've hunted on panther top in north carolina before and heard the samething. kind of funny we have all these mtns named after these things but people don't beleive it.


----------



## 1222DANO

by the way theres already been two shot and killed in ga/ we don't need no trailcam, we're bringing the hide out here.


----------



## smackdown51

right at the Etowah water


----------



## NCHillbilly

molon labe said:


> all these panther and bobcat screams folks hear are nothing more than a red-fox.
> 
> experts are now in agreement that the panthers in Georgia
> carry a genetic trait that affects trail cameras or any cameras from taking a clear photo also. so now we know the reason ...



That and barred owls. They can make a very good "woman being murdered" piercing scream.


----------



## 1222DANO

i've tryed hunting with alot of people but most sound like a herd of elephants coming thru the woods. I bet over 90percent of hunters here couldn't slip on a banana peel much less anything else.


----------



## Fourayball

Seen one on the outskirts of Shelby, NC one time. Right before you get into the Kings Mtn State Park. Its in the foothills, or what some call that way, the South Mountains. About an hour from Asheville. Me and my brother had just went to the mall and was on the way home when I dang near hit one in the truck. Real long tail. Was told they aren't supposed to live there either but know what we seen. Nobody believed us, but don't make me think I was wrong. It was a cougar and I'm sure of it. Haven't seen one here in GA...


----------



## 1222DANO

birddog52 said:


> its headed that way now due to a lack of timber cutting on usfs lands. I see more bear& hog sign in the mountains  now than deer or turkeys




 like the little boy who cryed wolf and no one listened except this time its wildcats.. it won't be long before we get some wolfs back around too. i beleive they have turned some loose up in Cades cove in NC.  These places really arent that far as the crow flys to us here in Northeast Ga. Our hunting future isn't looking like much around here thats for sure. I see abunch of small does and bucks. i shot a doe to eat on and dang should have went one size up she didn't have any meat on her bones..


----------



## The mtn man

1222DANO said:


> like the little boy who cryed wolf and no one listened except this time its wildcats.. it won't be long before we get some wolfs back around too. i beleive they have turned some loose up in Cades cove in NC.  These places really arent that far as the crow flys to us here in Northeast Ga. Our hunting future isn't looking like much around here thats for sure. I see abunch of small does and bucks. i shot a doe to eat on and dang should have went one size up she didn't have any meat on her bones..



Those wolves are not much different than coyotes danno, about the size of a big yote, NC has alot of them in places, their red wolves,as far as big cats in our mtns. go, I believe their here, I have seen tracks that had to come from them, I need to see a black one to believe it though, I know some bear hunters here that have treed a couple through the years, they have no reason to make the story up, It's pretty easy to tell what something is, when your standing at the base of a tree looking at it in broad daylight, they said they wernt black though, looked like a normal mtn. lion, or cougar whatever it's called.


----------



## ironhead7544

I saw a black one.  Ran across a 4 lane divided highway in front of me.   The guy in the car just in front of me freaked out and almost ran off the road.   I dont go out in the woods without a gun after seeing that.   Other people have seen it in this area too.


----------



## olcowman

Somebody needs to 'man-up' next time they tree a panther?

http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/23762808/rescue-operation-underway-for-a-high-fall-in-soddy-daisy

This here is how you get after them...


----------



## Throwback

olcowman said:


> Somebody needs to 'man-up' next time they tree a panther?
> 
> http://www.wrcbtv.com/story/23762808/rescue-operation-underway-for-a-high-fall-in-soddy-daisy
> 
> This here is how you get after them...



That had to involve alcohol

T


----------



## 1222DANO

thats a can do attitude.
 if theirs people in Soddy Daisy willing to chase'em down. 
i defiantly wanna visit that place. 
if not can we get it on t.v... thats a show i wanna see..

Knock'em out john,,,
just shoot in here amongst..
i don't wanna shoot you.
we'll one of us has gotta have some relief.


----------



## olcowman

Throwback said:


> That had to involve alcohol
> 
> T



They was a video where Channel 9 interviewed him from his hospital bed... I'm pretty sure that meth had a hand in this ordeal also. Poor ol' boy was still wired up like a rat on acid... said he was 150% sure he almost had him a full grown mountain lion till he slipped and fell about 40 feet out a the tree... then 'bout another 100 feet down the mountain.

He was broke and skinned up pretty bad judging from all the bandages and slings and such they'd done fixed him up with... but luckily it appeared he still had all 4 of his teeth left! 

I was thoroughly disappointed when he said the thing was big and dark brown... I'd a bet a paycheck it would've been a black 'un?


----------



## Nicodemus

olcowman said:


> They was a video where Channel 9 interviewed him from his hospital bed... I'm pretty sure that meth had a hand in this ordeal also. Poor ol' boy was still wired up like a rat on acid... said he was 150% sure he almost had him a full grown mountain lion till he slipped and fell about 40 feet out a the tree... then 'bout another 100 feet down the mountain.
> 
> He was broke and skinned up pretty bad judging from all the bandages and slings and such they'd done fixed him up with... but luckily it appeared he still had all 4 of his teeth left!
> 
> I was thoroughly disappointed when he said the thing was big and dark brown... I'd a bet a paycheck it would've been a black 'un?






Bubba, reckon he was gonna try to put that thing in a croker sack? I`d like to see that.


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> Bubba, reckon he was gonna try to put that thing in a croker sack? I`d like to see that.



I was doing a little concrete job up in Dunlap, Tn when I saw this on the tv... if they'd said what hospital he was in I'd took off down the mountain and went and talked to him a spell myself! 

I figured he might a been at Erlanger in Chattanooga, but I called and asked a gal that answered the phone if they had the boy that fell out a the tree a fighting a mountain line... she hung up on me!


----------



## Chase4556

Of course Texas is different than Georgia, and cougars/mountain lions are pretty common out west. But back when I was 10 or so, we were up at my family chicken farm one weekend. My grandfather threw all the dead chickens in a pasture right behind the houses, and we would go shoot coyotes off them at night. One evening we rolled up, and something big took off into the planted pines(6ft tall at the time) that bordered the field. We drove down, and turns out it was a mountain lion. It was trotting parallel to us, so we could see it in between the tree rows. It got out into a field, and my uncle took a shot at it, but it ran off. Only time I have personally seen one. This was in east Texas, between Douglass and Alto, for anyone who may know the area. 

At the property we hunt now, there has been a local rumor from all the people around us about a mountain lion. Years went by with no sightings, then one day the guy we hunt with got flagged down at the end of the road by the old lady who lived there. She took him over and showed him a doe carcass drug up in the trees. Fast forward a couple years, my dad and the same guy shot a hog and could not find it, two days later they did stumble upon it, half eaten and covered with pine straw under a tree. Wildlife Biologist said that cats will do that. The guys we hunt with, his brother in law says he saw the cat about 4 months later during deer season. He is not to credible of a source though.


People want to believe they are not around.... but they are. I would put money down in a heart beat that Georgia has a decent big cat population. Black Panthers or whatever you want to call them, I highly doubt. But your regular cougar... they are out there.


----------



## JohnK

1222DANO said:


> it used the tail to get down off the laurel.



Sure it wasn't an monkey, I don't think cats use their tails.


----------



## 1222DANO

JohnK said:


> Sure it wasn't an monkey, I don't think cats use their tails.




could've been a mountain monkey,

i'm looking for a coon hunting monkey now but talk about something hard to find.. especially one thats a good shot.. looked at a few but their aim was off...

it was a big cat fur real ya'll,. blow it off whatever i don't care but come crawl around with me on these mtn's and see for yourself.. i bet you'll go one time without a gun, the second time you'll just give an excuse as to why you can't go..


----------



## Corey

Not sure if any of you know where Fairburn, GA is, anyway when
you drive south on 85 they built a new Clorox plant. The house 
setting beside it I built and I use to hunt all that land, anyway my
mother was looking out the window and saw a large cat and she 
said it had a long tail. We said no way you prob saw a bobcat, anyway 
I went hunting the next morning and on the way to the 
stand I saw a dead doe, went up to it and it was ate up and had 
claw marks all over it. So I want back to the house and called the 
DNR, he came out and confirmed this was not from a bob cat 
but had to be a large cat, I told him what my mom said she seen 
and they came out with traps and tried to catch it. They never did 
but he said it had to be one that was let loose, now I can see that 
ppl getting these and letting them go once they get to large. Not 
sure if anyone remembers this but the very next week at the same 
house she saw a black bear out of the window, I know what was 
she smoking, but the next day when I came home the bear was in 
the back yard. FOX came out and interviewed us, they talked to my
mom and dad and me and my sister were setting in rocking chairs 
on the background rocking..  

Long story short I told my mom to stop looking out the window!


----------



## 1222DANO

Corey said:


> Not sure if any of you know where Fairburn, GA is, anyway when
> you drive south on 85 they built a new Clorox plant. The house
> setting beside it I built and I use to hunt all that land, anyway my
> mother was looking out the window and saw a large cat and she
> said it had a long tail. We said no way you prob saw a bobcat, anyway
> I went hunting the next morning and on the way to the
> stand I saw a dead doe, went up to it and it was ate up and had
> claw marks all over it. So I want back to the house and called the
> DNR, he came out and confirmed this was not from a bob cat
> but had to be a large cat, I told him what my mom said she seen
> and they came out with traps and tried to catch it. They never did
> but he said it had to be one that was let loose, now I can see that
> ppl getting these and letting them go once they get to large. Not
> sure if anyone remembers this but the very next week at the same
> house she saw a black bear out of the window, I know what was
> she smoking, but the next day when I came home the bear was in
> the back yard. FOX came out and interviewed us, they talked to my
> mom and dad and me and my sister were setting in rocking chairs
> on the background rocking..
> 
> Long story short I told my mom to stop looking out the window!




you sound like my family,, exactly what someone in my family would say...

you fall hit your head on the floor,, ''i hope you didn't hurt my floor''...lol


----------



## j_seph

All I can say is those cats got to go, we went looking for Sasquatch's the other night and evidently the cats done ate all them cause we never once seen a Sasquatch. Used to see 2 or 3 a night


----------



## 1222DANO

j_seph said:


> All I can say is those cats got to go, we went looking for Sasquatch's the other night and evidently the cats done ate all them cause we never once seen a Sasquatch. Used to see 2 or 3 a night



maybe you couldn't see because you wanted to..
go back and don't want to see one and you will.. 

thought everybody knew that..


----------



## j_seph

1222DANO said:


> maybe you couldn't see because you wanted to..
> go back and don't want to see one and you will..
> 
> thought everybody knew that..


That's how deer hunting works, wanted to see big buck seen plenty of lil bucks 5/6 at a time couple does. Decide to shoot a doe, doe days over see 10 does in one group no bucks


----------



## GA DAWG

To much pressure and no acorns is why you didn't see no bigfeets. All these cats ain't got nothing to do with it


----------



## 1222DANO

j_seph said:


> That's how deer hunting works, wanted to see big buck seen plenty of lil bucks 5/6 at a time couple does. Decide to shoot a doe, doe days over see 10 does in one group no bucks




exactly i've killed more deer just trying to get away from the boss woman, she wants me to work around house so i go hunting hoping i don't kill a deer cause it means more work.. since starting my numbers are way up, .. its a good nap time... i don't use tree stands thats to far to fall, i like pine thickets.. man theirs some huge bucks in them, but you'll not get a shot..


----------



## jw23033

Throwback said:


> Imagine what you would have seen if you had went 1.6 miles deep and .9 miles up the mountain!
> 
> T



im with ya throwback, maybe even if he went 2.9 or1 .8 miles maybe he'd seen a black panther


----------



## the HEED!

didnt 2 breeding pairs get released into the cohutta range in the last few years? My dad was telling me about it, outside Ellijay in the Cohutta National Forest? My dad was blown away by it, maybe the govt agency  didnt advertise it alot?


----------



## the HEED!

yeah DNR released 7 2 males 5 females in 1997 from what I remember reading of gon old old old posts


----------



## Ole Crip

If you seen it  and you know what you saw then it's real. I have seen and heard things I cannot explain. No one really knows what you seen but you.. That's all you need.


----------



## Nicodemus

the HEED! said:


> yeah DNR released 7 2 males 5 females in 1997 from what I remember reading of gon old old old posts





Florida Wildlife Commision did, in North Florida.  I seriously doubt Georgia has released any. Here is some information on how it went with the ones released.

http://southeasternoutdoors.com/wil...florida-panther-reintroduction-study-7507.pdf


----------



## Canyon

GA DAWG said:


> Is this a cougar track??????



Looks like a yote track to me.  Cat tracks wont have the stacked pads on the paws like a K9 does with the four front claws.


----------



## 1222DANO

i saw another big Bobcat today standing on a log, they have really moved into our area thick. I was gonna shoot it then i thought ''why''.. i don't wanna have it mounted or anything so just let it be.  i wanna see the really big one with the tail.


----------

